# John Deere Lx279 Riding Mower Help!!...



## 68plymouth383 (Mar 10, 2015)

I've had some very strange issues with a customers mower. Here's some info Its a john deere lx279 with a liquid cooled 17Hp Kawasaki twin cylinder engine. About 2 years ago he was having starter issues the starter tested bad. I replaced the starter. Every 8-10 times you'd go to start it you'd get a partial engagement of the Bendix so it would hang up.... No problem. We've left it alone. Its very tough to trouble shoot an intermittent part. It was here about a week ago for other maintenance and I was warming it up, I went to drive it around and it got on the seat pressed full forward.... about 15 feet later it completely went dead like the key was turned off. No warning, or anything. It won't crank, it won't make any noises, the battery has 13 volts. And I noticed it popped a fuse. I replaced that fuse. It popped immediately again as soon as the key was turned on.... We did some trouble shooting and found the ignition control module to be the culprit. I replaced that this morning. It has the exact same symptoms as before. As soon as you turn the key to on it pops the fuse. Please help me to get this issue sorted out. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

If that model has the printed circuit board in the dash, I'd start there.
Also check to see if you have a shorted relay,or ignition switch.


----------



## 68plymouth383 (Mar 10, 2015)

We found the problem. The fuel solenoid on the carb has 12 volts going to it when the key is turned on. That wire was pinched under a valve cover bolt, and worn bare causing the dead short. Once we found that all was well. Thanks for your help.


----------

